# Whole house surge protector.



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

Not exactly generator related, but nonetheless necessary.
Starting in 2020, the National Electrical Code requires all new residential construction and electrical service panel remodels to include a whole house surge protector. Michigan does not yet require them, but will with the next code adaptation in 2022. I just installed one in my house, just for the insurance and peace of mind. You're only one lightning strike away from one hitting a power pole and frying all the electronics in your home, including your refrigerator, stove, microwave, TV's, computers and phones. Also, when the power goes out and comes back on, there could be a surge that takes out these items. The small ones at your plugins help, but are not enough. Get at least an 80,000 amp unit and the maximum recommended breaker size to go with it.
Read more about why you should have one in your home.









News & Commentary


Commentary and opinion on real estate issues from REALTOR® Magazine.




magazine.realtor


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeah some local utility companies add that to ur meter for $3/month IIRC.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool on the utilities now offering them!
i have mine inside the house...
if i had an enclosed area for the disconnect at the meter i would to have placed it outside!
thinking of the BIG BANG when a direct hit takes it out....
so far with hits 1/2 a block away it has not blown it off the wall here yet!
it has popped breakers....
but still shows good on the lights.

that brings up a great question of how long do they live in an area where they get tested once a week!
LOL!
are these a 10 year item or life time till they get a direct hit?


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> that brings up a great question of how long do they live in an area where they get tested once a week!
> are these a 10 year item or life time till they get a direct hit?


I installed one on my last house and the light stayed on for as long as we lived there, which was twelve years.
I have been in our new house for 1.5 years and just got around to installing one last week.
The bigger they are, the longer they last, barring a direct hit.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

One of our homes has this on outside panel - immediately after utility meter

NEMA 4X rated for outdoor/indoor use, 80,000 amp Surge Current Rating, 25,000 amp SCCR. 









Amazon.com: Square D HEPD80 Universal Whole House Surge Protection Device, 1-Phase, 3-Wire for 120/240V, 80kA : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Square D HEPD80 Universal Whole House Surge Protection Device, 1-Phase, 3-Wire for 120/240V, 80kA : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

pipe said:


> One of our homes has this on outside panel - immediately after utility meter
> 
> NEMA 4X rated for outdoor/indoor use, 80,000 amp Surge Current Rating, 25,000 amp SCCR.
> 
> ...


That's the same one I have on my new home breaker panel.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

This one is particularly slick for plug on neutral QO load centers. No need to buy a breaker or make wire connections. It’s a lower kva rating though.








Square D - QO250PSPD QO Whole House Surge Protection Device, 50kA, 120/240V, 1-Phase, No Wiring, Plug-On Neutral - - Amazon.com


Square D - QO250PSPD QO Whole House Surge Protection Device, 50kA, 120/240V, 1-Phase, No Wiring, Plug-On Neutral - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





I have an Eaton unit.








Eaton Whole House Surge Protector CHSPT2ULTRA-1 - The Home Depot


Our homes are filled with sensitive electronics. These devices are easily damaged by common power surges in your electrical, telephone and cable lines. It only takes a lightning storm near your home to



www.homedepot.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea we like the eaton as well.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Anyone setup incoming line ferrites (L1, L2 and Neutral) ?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

pipe said:


> Anyone setup incoming line ferrites (L1, L2 and Neutral) ?


Can you elaborate?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Also if you get a GenerLink meter-mounted transfer switch, you should get one of the models with 75kA per phase whole-house surge protection if you don't already have it.

GenerLink Surge Protection Manufacturers Limited Warranty

Fifteen Year Product Coverage
GPP will repair or replace any Surge Protection Device that is defective in material or workmanship or is damaged by an electrical surge (including those caused by lightning) for a period of fifteen (15) years from the date of installation or fifteen years and six (6) months from the date of manufacture, whichever comes first.​​Lifetime White Goods Coverage
GPP will repair or replace residential “White Goods Appliances” which sustain surge damage provided the Surge Protection Device was: fully functional immediately prior to the claim event, still under warranty and damaged by the claim event. Maximum coverage is $1,000 per appliance, $10,000 per residence.​​A “White Goods Appliance” is defined as a washer, dryer, stove, refrigerator, freezer, HVAC unit, dishwasher or garbage disposal. Coverage is secondary to any applicable product warranties, service contracts and insurance policies.​​This coverage applies to the end-user at the residence where the product is installed and is the exclusive remedy under this warranty, whether based on contract, tort, including negligence or otherwise. GPP reserves the right to audit damage, site and/or cost of repairs and may require a notarized proof of loss.​​Claims must be made within 30 days of damage. This warranty does not cover damage associated with sustained over voltages, vandalism, theft, normal wear and tear, obsolescence, abuse, unauthorized modification, misuse, improper installation, or catastrophic events. Except as expressed previously in this warranty, GPP disclaims liability of any incidental, indirect, special, or consequential damage arising out of the sale, lease, or use of any GPP product (including without limitation, lost business profits, loss of data and all freight, mileage, travel time, and insurance charges associated with the warranty coverage claims). Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, so the above does not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights and you may have other rights which vary from state to state. This warranty is valid in the United States and Canada only.​​Surge Protection Warranty Assistance: Call 1-800-886-3837


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pipe said:


> Anyone setup incoming line ferrites (L1, L2 and Neutral) ?


@pipe
too large of wire for me to set up proper loops on the main feeds...
that does help on RF issues as well as some of the lightning fq's.
a good addition for a ham shack or music room setup on 12 gauge
or just use a firman rack unit for power conditioning.


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

Can’t add much more but here mine installed. It’s an Eaton ultra.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Ferrites.... to help prevent high-current saturation. A ferrite is clamped around the insulated incoming power wires in breaker panel.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pipe said:


> Ferrites.... to help prevent high-current saturation. A ferrite is clamped around the insulated incoming power wires in breaker panel.


@pipe 
do you have any links for the ones for 0000 wire?


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

I use a Siemens FirstSurge 140000 amps unit FS140. Added that and 200 amp main breaker. It has light and beeps when it needs to be replaced.


----------



## hebihi82 (Dec 18, 2021)

Lately, I have had several inquiries about whole house surge protectors.
Over the years I've installed a few but never really knew or cared how effective they are

I would like to get some of the opinions of the forum on them.


Do they work?
Is there a brand or model that's proven to be better than any other?
-Etc.

I see that some make claims that they will reimburse the user for damaged electronics in the event of an incident. Best Whole House Surge Protectors That I find hard to believe simply because there are so many variables that could be at play.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sure they work well!
mine has saved my bacon more than one time here!

brands
buy what you can get in your country.
also look into ups systems that have surge and avr built in.
APC makes good ups systems.

not sure if eaton brand is a thing in your country.
but they make a dandy surge unit for whole house at 100-130 usd.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

hebihi82 said:


> Lately, I have had several inquiries about whole house surge protectors.
> Over the years I've installed a few but never really knew or cared how effective they are
> 
> I would like to get some of the opinions of the forum on them.
> ...


They are effective, and a code requirement in the states for new installations.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

kinda surprised the insurance guys have not made it a part of getting the old house insured.

i bet with all the damage in the last few years our policy's will get changes...

some insurance now requires and electrical and water inspection if the house is older and does not have date tags on the box with contractors name on it.

and if you get a claim they do the inspection before and after the repairs are done.


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

I like the type that plugs into empty breaker spots. In my case each surge protector is 65K Amps with voltage cut off at 150 volts. Two of them adds up to 130K Amps. I also installed a type 3 for the hvac outlet and a type 2 on my transfer switch.


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> This one is particularly slick for plug on neutral QO load centers. No need to buy a breaker or make wire connections. It’s a lower kva rating though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Eaton one. I put in at the same time I put the interlock in.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Amazon.com: Square D - HOM2175SB Homeline SurgeBreaker, Surge Protection Device, 22.5kA, 120/240V, 1-Phase, 3-Wire : Electronics


Amazon.com: Square D - HOM2175SB Homeline SurgeBreaker, Surge Protection Device, 22.5kA, 120/240V, 1-Phase, 3-Wire : Electronics



www.amazon.com




One for a Square D Homeline panel, plugs into the panel, really this is the only kind to get as easy install. Others that mount thru the outside of the panel wont work for me, my panel has sheet rock surrounding it.


----------

